#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  我是拉吉 來報到

## 拉吉

我是拉吉 就是garbage的拉吉
可以叫我拉吉或GB 不是game boy
垃圾也可以
感覺自己就像個垃圾 所以取名 拉吉
應該是一隻毛非常髒亂的雜毛狼 很瘦弱 眼睛是髒髒的黃色
恩....希望可以認識大家，這樣
我最喜歡的動物是貓族
但是覺得自己比較像狼
沒有什麼專長
謝謝大家

----------


## 拉吉

然後那個 可不可以請問各位大大 首頁下面可以點進去有很多名字的那個 要怎麼用呢

----------


## ---嶽---

嗨~~我是嶽
歡迎來到這
不知你說的是目前線上用戶
還是在下面一格的聊天室
你用電腦上線的話點擊‵‵ 點我進入聊天室‵‵
這樣就可以看到一堆弟兄在裡面聊天幹嘛...........等等
祝你愉快

----------


## 拉吉

是 聊天室
我今天再試看看 好了
謝謝 ---嶽---
也祝你愉快

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

拉吉你好～歡迎來到這裡～
我是天祈，也喜歡貓哦ww 
雖然覺得狼比較帥但最後還是選貓當獸設(誤
總之祝在這裡玩的愉快～

----------


## Gray-Bear

哈囉!!拉吉>w<
我是Gray-Bear
也可叫我小灰灰((不是卡通裡的灰狼唷~~
我發現你名字縮寫跟我一樣ㄟ~

總之歡迎你來到狼樂
希望你在這裡玩得愉快

----------


## 拉吉

天祈你好 謝謝你歡迎我 :Smile: 
你的頭像上面的貓咪 好帥 我很喜歡耶

----------


## 拉吉

Gray-Bear 小灰灰 你好 你也是GB耶 好巧 :Smile: )
頭像上面招手的熊 好可愛

----------


## 幻魂血牙

拉吉你好
我是...很懶的血牙
歡迎來到狼樂
有空去聊天事走走喔OUO

----------


## Norya.Polaris

拉吉你好OWO//我是諾雅//是一隻花豹OWO//
歡迎你來到狼樂\OWO/
這裡是一個很有趣的地方:33
居民也都很友善WWW((????
是說拉吉取名子的方式好特別WWWWW((踹
然後也歡迎來聊天室作客((????
最後祝福你在狼樂過得愉快OWO//

----------


## 黑倫

拉吉你好~~歡迎來到樂園
我是虎獸人黑倫OWO/
不要把自己認為是垃圾 只要是在世上的人事物都有自己專長的事
所以不要想太多owo
總之請多指教www
有空歡迎來聊天室

----------


## 拉吉

血牙你好
幻魂血牙 這個名字也很帥耶
"獸設" 看起來好棒！
黑色的狼很美麗 謝謝你歡迎我
有時間會 去聊天室的

----------


## 拉吉

諾雅你好
花豹 像是大貓咪
只要是貓咪 看起來就很可愛 但是花豹 好像有點危險
原本是garbage 然後變成gb 是垃圾 台語 變成了啦嘰
但是感覺拉吉 比較好聽一點
謝謝你的 祝福 也祝福你

----------


## 拉吉

黑倫你好 虎獸人 所以 也是大貓咪嗎？
謝謝你的鼓勵 我會加油的
我才應該請前輩 多多指教吧
謝謝你

----------

